# 2004 Hell's Bay Guide O'Bannon 18 (Side Console) Restoration at Hell's Bay Boatworks



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

So with the crazy lead times on new builds, I decided to pull the trigger back back in late January/early February and purchased a used 2004 Hell's Bay Guide O'Bannon edition. The boat was primarily used as a guide skiff out of Everglades City and has seen her fair share of slime.

I brought her home with me to Homestead, FL where I guide out of the Keys, Biscayne Bay, and of course the Everglades (Flamingo). I have gotten great use out of her so far, and many beautiful fish have already been brought to hand...

However, I am extremely OCD with my skiffs, and this one is no different. I decided I wanted to put my own personal touches and style into her, so she'd be less of a previously-owned/used boat, and I could feel like she's truly "mine".

Stay tuned and follow along as I will be posting chronologically throughout the restoration, adding images as I receive them!

Feel free to ask away and I will answer whatever I can!

Here are a few "before" images, as she will become quite unrecognizable before emerging anew...






































Factory dropoff!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

The de-rigging (and surefire soon to be destruction) process has begun!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice! Love the O’Bannons


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Chad Huffs old boat?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Capt. David Accursio said:


> So with the crazy lead times on new builds, I decided to pull the trigger back back in late January/early February and purchased a used 2004 Hell's Bay Guide O'Bannon edition. The boat was primarily used as a guide skiff out of Everglades City and has seen her fair share of slime.
> 
> I brought her home with me to Homestead, FL where I guide out of the Keys, Biscayne Bay, and of course the Everglades (Flamingo). I have gotten great use out of her so far, and many beautiful fish have already been brought to hand...
> 
> ...


Definitely a skiff worthy of the “Bragging Spot”!


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Capt - 
Is Hells Bay doing the work? Love to see folks taking old boats and making them new again. Can't wait to watch the progress!


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

The pic above is in front of the HB sign


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Water Bound said:


> Very nice! Love the O’Bannons


Thank you!

This is my first experience with an O’Bannon, or a Guide in general actually. I am very impressed with its roominess and performance on the pole so far!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Chad Huffs old boat?


Yes sir, one in the same!

It just won’t be recognizable as such much longer, haha.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

The Fin said:


> Definitely a skiff worthy of the “Bragging Spot”!


Thank you!

She was already beautiful before this restoration - but she’s about to be gorgeous 😍


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Maverick MA said:


> Capt -
> Is Hells Bay doing the work? Love to see folks taking old boats and making them new again. Can't wait to watch the progress!


Thanks man!

And yes sir - I am delegating this one to the pro’s over at the Hell’s Bay factory. As much as I would love to restore it myself, I am actually guiding part time now (I was full time for years back when I owned a Professional) - and between my full-time job time commitments, the family at home, and the guiding, it was more cost/time-effective to go this route.

Nonetheless, I will be posting the full progress, and of course plenty of “finished” pictures!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

stoked said:


> The pic above is in front of the HB sign


💯


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Capt.,
This is dynamite! Thanks for sharing.
I look forward to following the process!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

BrianD said:


> Capt.,
> This is dynamite! Thanks for sharing.
> I look forward to following the process!


Thanks Brian!

I’m just as excited to see it as y’all are 🤣


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt. David Accursio said:


> Yes sir, one in the same!
> 
> It just won’t be recognizable as such much longer, haha.


Make sure you keep that prop! Pretty incredible when you can operate on plane with the jack plate all the way up! That boat will run shallower than my waterman all day long. Great boat.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome skiff! Pretty sure i saw it at the factory a couple weeks ago? I have a 1999 Guide that will be getting a full restoration from the factory in October. Very jealous of the side console. Pretty rare on the Guide! Good luck to you on the restoration. Cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

mwolaver said:


> Make sure you keep that prop! Pretty incredible when you can operate on plane with the jack plate all the way up! That boat will run shallower than my waterman all day long. Great boat.


I am actually BLOWN away at how shallow this skiff runs. I have gone through some puddles in this thing - freakin’ awesome!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Pierson said:


> Awesome skiff! Pretty sure i saw it at the factory a couple weeks ago? I have a 1999 Guide that will be getting a full restoration from the factory in October. Very jealous of the side console. Pretty rare on the Guide! Good luck to you on the restoration. Cant wait to see the progress.


Thank you much! And I’m sure you did, she’s been there for awhile - I had to drop her off early due to some scheduling constraints. Make sure to show us what all you get done, love seeing everyone’s different takes and niche touches on their rides.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Following. I have a 2000 Guide that I will be bringing to HB from NC for a re-power and restoration as well. Looking forward to seeing this as I am anxious to have the work done to mine.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

How long of a wait time along with how long for the work estimated time?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

stoked said:


> How long of a wait time along with how long for the work estimated time?


I brought mine in end of June for inspection, my intake date is early October, estimated to have it about a month. Mine is a 100% repaint and restoration though. Last time I brought mine to HB for some touch ups and glass work, they had it back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

seanW918 said:


> Following. I have a 2000 Guide that I will be bringing to HB from NC for a re-power and restoration as well. Looking forward to seeing this as I am anxious to have the work done to mine.


I’m happy to share it and hopefully show you some of what you can expect! Feel free to shoot me any questions and I’ll do my best to answer what I can 🤙🏼


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

stoked said:


> How long of a wait time along with how long for the work estimated time?


When I first called, they were about 6-8 weeks out on service appointments, I’m not sure what the current wait time is now. The work I’m having done will hopefully be done within 4 to 6 weeks max, depending on parts / availability with all the new “shortages”….


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Pierson said:


> I brought mine in end of June for inspection, my intake date is early October, estimated to have it about a month. Mine is a 100% repaint and restoration though. Last time I brought mine to HB for some touch ups and glass work, they had it back in a couple weeks.


Sounds pretty dead on to me 🎯


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep us posted with pictures, I'm doing mine this fall
I'o sono siciliano


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Keep us posted with pictures, I'm doing mine this fall
> I'o sono siciliano


Absolutely brother, will do!


----------



## Bubbarjh (May 20, 2021)

Following


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Nothing major to show / report today unfortunately, but an awful lot of sanding is going on currently in preparation for the hull to be resprayed :



















‘them lines be poppin’!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve considered this down the road for my ‘01. When they re-do the hull like that, can you change colors? I love mine the way she is, but I’d make her like I’d order a new one if I could.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> I’ve considered this down the road for my ‘01. When they re-do the hull like that, can you change colors? I love mine the way she is, but I’d make her like I’d order a new one if I could.


Yes sir!

We are actually changing this one from the 2004 OEM/factory “Cream” option and she will come out with the same Castle Tan color I had on my last Professional:


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking good man! Would love to do this one day with my '02 Waterman.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

T Bone said:


> Looking good man! Would love to do this one day with my '02 Waterman.


Thanks brother!

This was (is) really important to me - I miss my old Professional so much and I’m hoping to pay her some tributes with this restoration.

Making the old new!


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Are they applying gelcoat or paint? If gelcoat how thick?


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe an East Cape Fury and Hells Bay Guide are the 2 best looking poling skiffs.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

stoked said:


> Are they applying gelcoat or paint? If gelcoat how thick?


It will be tinted gelcoat - as far as the thickness, I honestly couldn’t tell ya. I believe it’s 5 gallons of product.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Dawhoo said:


> I believe an East Cape Fury and Hells Bay Guide are the 2 best looking poling skiffs.


I agree, excellent looking skiffs!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d guess you’re updating the spray rails too? Both of mine are broken, but remain in place.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> I’d guess you’re updating the spray rails too? Both of mine are broken, but remain in place.


Yessir, mine are actually being removed completely.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I would love to do this someday with the Waterman I just bought. I’ll fish it like crazy for a few years first though. Just out of curiosity, what do you think they will charge you for this?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Keep us posted with update pics. My Waterman is going in September for a full restore and color change.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

ElLobo said:


> Keep us posted with update pics. My Waterman is going in September for a full restore and color change.


When they change the color is it new gel or do they paint? can you pick any color or does it have to be similar to existing? What about nonskid color?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

T Bone said:


> When they change the color is it new gel or do they paint? can you pick any color or does it have to be similar to existing? What about nonskid color?


Its gel on the hull, not sure if its gel or awlgrip/craft on the topside. I'm going from matterhorn white to whisper grey. I think you could go from light to dark if you want. Same with nonskid. Another buddy just went from white to Seattle grey on his hull and nonskid with whisper gray slicks.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

BDann said:


> I would love to do this someday with the Waterman I just bought. I’ll fish it like crazy for a few years first though. Just out of curiosity, what do you think they will charge you for this?


I’m “not supposed” to discuss pricing because I am on the Hell’s Bay Pro program - best I can do for ya on that question is to reach out to the service coordinator Craig at the factory - (321) 383-7578.

If there’s anything I can answer or help with outside of pricing, I would love to try and be more useful than just giving you their number haha.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

ElLobo said:


> Keep us posted with update pics. My Waterman is going in September for a full restore and color change.


New pics about to go up now! Color change included!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

T Bone said:


> When they change the color is it new gel or do they paint? can you pick any color or does it have to be similar to existing? What about nonskid color?


It’s new gelcoat with a tint applied for your color of choice. There are standard color options offered and there are also custom color choices which are practically endless.

You also have those same avenues available for nonskid colors as well!

Hell’s Bay will do anything you want or can dream up - if you want to go from black to white, green to pink, or anything in between, they can and will do it.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

ElLobo said:


> Its gel on the hull, not sure if its gel or awlgrip/craft on the topside. I'm going from matterhorn white to whisper grey. I think you could go from light to dark if you want. Same with nonskid. Another buddy just when from white to Seattle grey on his hull and nonskid with whisper gray slicks.


Correct sir, gel on the underside and awlgrip topside.

Any color choice you want on either one!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Happy Friday everyone,

I have some great updates to share! The hull has passed through all of its preparation stages and has now undergone a big makeover - she spent some time in the booth today and has been completely resprayed from the original 2004 Cream color to her new, 2022 Castle Tan! A tribute to my late Professional, which was the same color:


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Capt. David Accursio said:


> Happy Friday everyone,
> 
> I have some great updates to share! The hull has passed through all of its preparation stages and has now undergone a big makeover - from the original 2004 Cream color to her new, 2022 Castle Tan! A tribute to my late Professional, which was the same color:
> 
> ...


Very nice! Cant wait for mine to go in for the treatment.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I was told i could not change the color on all the topside slicks because the hatches wont fit together anymore. Everything else is good to do whatever you want.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Dawhoo said:


> I believe an East Cape Fury and Hells Bay Guide are the 2 best looking poling skiffs.


I agree! I just have to add the Willy Roberts 17 to your list!


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice 
I had a cream 01 O’Bannon before I knew who O’Bannon was😂 Now I live down the road from him. And he is still fishing around here in Charlotte Harbor. 
Definitely a rare find in a side console. But I did have one in the shop for repairs just like yours color and all last year.
I stripped mine down to a bare hull. And rebuilt/replaced everything on it except the motor and hydraulics. 
I would have them replace that tank if hasn’t ever been done. They set the bottom point in bonding putty. Which eventually held water and pitts the tank leading to leaks. You can get it out without cutting the deck if you work at it.
Those spray rails are now cut with a curve. So they should last a long time. The old ones were cut straight to get more out of a sheet of plastic. Then bent to the curve. They almost all cracked. It didn’t help the with the screws they used acting as a wedge. If they used a panhead they probably would not have cracked. Also recommend reworking that octopus drain hose setup upfront. I was able to really clean up and simplify the arrangements.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m assuming mine isn’t an O’Bannon edition but I’ve never been quite sure. I do like the light blue all around on it, but I’d order one fancy.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

The OBannon had an anchor locker up front and the center hatch livewell, similar to the ones in current production. It was made that way to facilitate beach side live bait tarpon fishing. The "Islamorada" edition was the one with the large hatch that spanned the length of the rear with a small bait well in each sponson. 

Question, are they going to sand and smooth out the egg shell on that gel coat?


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

ElLobo said:


> Very nice! Cant wait for mine to go in for the treatment.


It is a painstaking process to be patient through, but so worth it!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Pierson said:


> I was told i could not change the color on all the topside slicks because the hatches wont fit together anymore. Everything else is good to do whatever you want.


I'm not 100% sure, but I want to say I've heard that before too - I personally did not change the color on my slicks.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

The Fin said:


> I agree! I just have to add the Willy Roberts 17 to your list!


Another gorgeous one, indeed!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Maverick MA said:


> Keep the pics coming!!


No doubt brother, y'all are getting them the second I do!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

jonny said:


> Nice
> I had a cream 01 O’Bannon before I knew who O’Bannon was😂 Now I live down the road from him. And he is still fishing around here in Charlotte Harbor.
> Definitely a rare find in a side console. But I did have one in the shop for repairs just like yours color and all last year.
> I stripped mine down to a bare hull. And rebuilt/replaced everything on it except the motor and hydraulics.
> ...


That is awesome!

I am also having them strip her all the way down, and almost everything is being redone. Tank was replaced in 2018, thankfully - so that was a big thing I didn't have to worry about. 

Love hearing / seeing others' experiences with these skiffs, they are all so unique and each individual owner makes all the difference! Can't wait to see how mine shapes up when we are all done with her.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> I’m assuming mine isn’t an O’Bannon edition but I’ve never been quite sure. I do like the light blue all around on it, but I’d order one fancy.


As others have said, my understanding of the O'Bannon edition's features primarily are the forward anchor locker as well as the large aft center livewell. 

Definitely an impressively flexible platform to work from!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

seanW918 said:


> The OBannon had an anchor locker up front and the center hatch livewell, similar to the ones in current production. It was made that way to facilitate beach side live bait tarpon fishing. The "Islamorada" edition was the one with the large hatch that spanned the length of the rear with a small bait well in each sponson.
> 
> Question, are they going to sand and smooth out the egg shell on that gel coat?


Yessir, you nailed it.

The gel coat will indeed be completely sanded down, buffed, and polished to a mirror finish - that's actually what's being done today and a little bit tomorrow.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I must have an O’Bannon then. Definitely an anchor locker up front and a large, round, plumbed and aerated live well under the rear center deck.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> I must have an O’Bannon then. Definitely an anchor locker up front and a large, round, plumbed and aerated live well under the rear center deck.


That's the one!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

The before pics look awesome. Can't wait to see the final product. Got my Guide there for a factory refresh and some updates. Picking her up next week. Those guys do great work and Craig keeps you updated. Their rep is hard earned and well deserved!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Good Friday morning!

The eggshell is off and we have a shiny and flawless Castle Tan hull!


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow. Really impressive!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Maverick MA said:


> Wow. Really impressive!


Dan is an actual wizard. What he can do / does with boats is insane.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

The hull is completely new and the boat has now been flipped so topside work can begin.

The last bit of de-rigging has been completed, all hardware removed from the topside and hatches, as well as the 18-year old under gunnel carpet…

Here’s some destruction before the rebirth:























































Dan even fabbed up a custom clamshell in matching Castle Tan…


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Spoke with Craig earlier this week about a little work that I need. They're scheduling 9 months out right now! Skiff Shop is covered up too--9 boats in on Wednesday and they are a few guys short staffed. Good business to be in these days!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Spoke with Craig earlier this week about a little work that I need. They're scheduling 9 months out right now! Skiff Shop is covered up too--9 boats in on Wednesday and they are a few guys short staffed. Good business to be in these days!


It's getting pretty nuts. I'm glad I got in when I did. I have lots of catching up to do once I've got her back!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

I apologize for falling off the map with this thread - life has been very busy these last couple of weeks.

The positive aspect of my prolonged posting absence is that the boat is now nearly finished!

I’m not sure how many pictures I can add to one post, but I will give y’all everything I have received since my last posted images:



Like-new lockers!



















Of course featuring Dan’s signature, immaculate rigging:










Some more locker and hatch lid restoration shots:


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

She’s back right-side up, finally!










Little bit of lip gloss:











Couldn’t give her a brand new bottom and not give any love to the topside….











Along with the hull color change from “Cream” to “Castle Tan”, I went ahead and changed the nonskid
from plain Jane white to “Moondust”:










Dan’s custom fix to improve and overcome tactile limitations of how my trim tab toggles were previously mounted:





















Really starting to see it all come together now…


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

And here is how she sits as of yesterday on her water-test / full function checkride:



















Now we are just waiting on the poling tower to come back from the welder and being powder coated, and of course… her brand new aluminum Ramlin trailer to be finished being built. 

She has come leaps and bounds and is practically a brand new boat. Sharp lines, new color(s) and decals throughout, and the addition of so many incredible new products and features…. I cannot wait to get her back home!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Damn, that is slick!!!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> Damn, that is slick!!!


Thank you! I am extremely impressed. When it is completely done, and I post the before and after side by side, it will be nearly unrecognizable as being the same skiff, I think!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Gorgeous 😍


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Tripletail said:


> Gorgeous 😍


Thank you! Can't wait til the poling tower is back on so she looks like a working skiff again, haha


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Man so sweet. That layout seems ideal!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

I bet, I'd be stoked for sure


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Gatorbig said:


> Man so sweet. That layout seems ideal!


I’ve always been a center console guy, and I contemplated converting this skiff from side to center console on this project… 

BUT, I ended up sticking with the side console’s open layout and I’m really happy with how everything shaped up. My clients have really enjoyed the massive cockpit of the Guide in this configuration - and on family days, my wife and son (soon to be sons) take full advantage of all of the extra room.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Tripletail said:


> I bet, I'd be stoked for sure


The stoke is real!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn that is awesome. They did an awesome job with her. It is making me want to bring mine in for some work! I bet you are itching at the seat to pick it up


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Do you add chairs or beanbags for passengers?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

You mean “a” chair or bean bag for one passenger? That’s all a center console does


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

T Bone said:


> Damn that is awesome. They did an awesome job with her. It is making me want to bring mine in for some work! I bet you are itching at the seat to pick it up


I absolutely cannot wait man. Dan is unreal, extremely skilled!


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

Gatorbig said:


> Do you add chairs or beanbags for passengers?


It depends on the day - I’ve got comfortable seating for myself plus two anglers across the rear bulkhead, as well as a 35 Yeti with a pad on it that makes it a pretty decent seat in most scenarios. In other cases, sometimes I’ll toss a beanbag in, but it’s mostly reserved for family days.


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> You mean “a” chair or bean bag for one passenger? That’s all a center console does


Yessir, nailed it. I was torn with this restoration, debated back and forth on converting it to a center console - but I ended up valuing the space in the cockpit more than the slight convenience of the cc.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I really liked my pro side console


----------

